# Heresy Support Drive 2013



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It's April once again and it seems self sustaining forums will soon be a thing of the past... our last hope and chief breadwinner has booted us out of their network.



> Lee,
> 
> There was no issue in particular with his domain, it is just that we have made a decision that we will no longer be accepting or monetizing any impressions or content from Message Board or Forum type domains, which is why it was added to our blacklist.
> 
> ...


This leaves us in a very precarious situation. I've temporarily alleviated the issue with the monthly donation target at the fore of the site. Frankly though, I don't like it so I've decided to do away with it and launch our annual server drive.

We're also down a lot in monthly revenue due to our fabulous hacking friend. It seems half of the guest "lurkers" we enjoyed visits from are no longer stopping by. Whether this is down to them moving on or thinking we're closed, or simply being pissed off with the quantity of banners I'm forced to serve I don't know. 

We're just short of halfway to our monthly target and therefore I've decided to kick the server drive off and hopefully secure us for the next 6 months until we find a solution. 

The last server drive pretty much saved our arses during the Russian Episode - without the funds to sit on we wouldn't of been able to match the costs during the time offline... Two months with zero revenue and continuing server fees really cut into our resources so if you contributed last time round we owe you.

So please, if you're in a position to throw a few extra shillings into the hat it'll make the job of keeping Heresy ticking a lot easier. We're not out of the woods yet, but we're coming back.

Please help if you can.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Shillings thrown. It's not much, but hopefully it'll help.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Have some dosh. I wish I had more, but alas, such are the wages of a poor college student.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Consider it done.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been floating aroun long enough to put in some cash nd become a supporter. If i get the job i'm being interviewd for at the weekend maybe i can put some more in.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

As soon as I get a job I'm splitting my money 3 ways: College, Warhammer, and Heresy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Payday on Friday 

See what I can throw in the pot after taking care of my necessaries


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm in, not much but hope it helps!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Dosh tossed...not much but as they say at Tesco's...every little helps :wink:


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Added some to bring it up to a nice round figure...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well there goes my whore money for this weekend :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Boc said:


> Well there goes my whore money for this weekend :laugh:


you will just have to charge your punters a bit more this week


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Payday on Friday
> 
> See what I can throw in the pot after taking care of my necessaries


As promised, just chucked £20 into the pot. It's not much, but hopefully it helps a bit 
My Supporter subscription is due to renew on the 1st May as well so that'll be a touch more :so_happy:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

will do what i can when i can Jez


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> you will just have to charge your punters a bit more this week


Zing!



newt_e said:


> Added some to bring it up to a nice round figure...


Hmm, that's a good strategy that somebody could try to push in more donations--donate enough to push it to an awkward number, so that the OCD of the rest of us kicks in and we have to flesh it out to nicer, friendly amounts...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

In a few days I'll toss something in the hat. 
if I may, to regain some lurkers, i'd suggest a better use of the Facebook page and some bronze face advertisement even on others forums. 
cheers


----------



## ThunderHawk (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm also in. Not much though, but it's the best I can give.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good site, good people, fun arguments and topics. Dakka and Warseer be damned, I'm throwing in my lot with you Jezlad.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bump!*

C'mon guys! We can do this....

I get paid tomorrow, so I'll be throwing in another £20 :so_happy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tawa said:


> *Bump!*
> 
> C'mon guys! We can do this....
> 
> I get paid tomorrow, so I'll be throwing in another £20 :so_happy:


As promised, another £20.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

When I get paid on the 28th I'll chuck some money in the kitty and take out a subscription! 

About time I paid my way, been on here long enough! :victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kobrakai said:


> When I get paid on the 28th I'll chuck some money in the kitty and take out a subscription!
> 
> About time I paid my way, been on here long enough! :victory:


:goodpost:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Another donation from me. £100 this time :blush:

C'mon guys! Nearly there! :so_happy:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I just paid for a years subscription. I hope it helps!

Thanks for being a awesome forum - Keep up the good work


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> I just paid for a years subscription. I hope it helps!
> 
> Thanks for being a awesome forum - Keep up the good work


Good stuff! :so_happy:

+Rep for you!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Only £40 to go to hit the target, any takers? :king:


----------

